# It sure is quiet....



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

After rehoming our mascot and original buddy of mine last night, it’s really quiet this morning without him crowing! The lady was sweet enough to send me a shot of him once he made it home too- he seems a little confused but otherwise pleased to me- already making friends! She also mentioned a wooded area leading down to a creek, so he’s gonna be thrilled. 









It seems that TinyRoo is now our alpha chicken over there, and he doesn’t crow as readily as our Chip, so there’s less crowing all around now! Can’t argue with that either.... 
In other news, our tiny ones are still a trio- Chappie leads and protects Alarma and Third Wheel always. So adorable, but you cannot visit with just one- Alarma is the absolute loudest peep I’ve ever heard!!  For something so tiny.... anyone ever had those little Easter peeps that when you touched both the dots on the bottom they started “peeping” at like supersonic earbleed levels? Yeah- the tone, the volume... that’s him/ her!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the pics! It's always nice when someone who gets one of your birds lets you know how it is doing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't take this wrong, but those are some wonderful family photos. 

Don't hold your breath on the quiet. Once those little boys find their voices you're going to have the ear bleeding crowing coming from several directions when they compete with each other. Especially if they're given their own spaces. 

I'm happy your boy found a new, more appropriate home. By that mean, more size appropriate females. Now let's hope he remains docile.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Judging from the picture, little black serama is a cockerel. Snowflake gives healthy chicks but the vast majority, so far, have been cockerels. His first seven chicks are all cockerels. Of three-four nests only three have been pullets.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Isn't it the hen that determines sex of the peeps? That's what I've always read.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*You're right; so it's just horrid luck that I get so many cockerels-figures.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now you can look at the girls with a stern expression and tell them to get with the program of more girls.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh wow!!! That’s an exceedingly large number of cockerels. No worries. 
My husband had the baby (Alarma) and said ‘you’re my favorite!’ So I asked, well is that still gonna be true if she is a he? And he immediately said YEP! 

So it’s all good. 

Apparently his good attitude didn’t last long- I told her I was really sorry, and I hoped he would calm down for them, but if they needed to rehome him again that was fine too- we are so so happy to have our hens back today.... 









And she was shoving her head under there herself...  










Good grief- and yes I realize those finger nails on him are atrocious! Sneaky bugger.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

And just for fun cause it popped up and made me laugh....










Upside down chicken without a care in the world... ah, the heck I’ve rained down on his world since then..... “Hey dude, meet these 3 baby roosters coming to live with you too! You’ll love it, I promise! “ Pooooor little Chippy....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's amazing how they can ignore everything going on around them when a dust bath is involved.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

And, that’s just Chip. He has become the easiest rooster to haNDLE!!! in the world! He follows a few commands and will jump up on something and wait for me to pick him up. (Sometimes- he’s not Tiny! Ha) 
Dust baths are always endlessly amusing to me.... 









And my only non stunted bulbs here. No clue what they lacked or what happened- I have them planted all along the front edge there. Many are about an inch tall with tiny leaves and maybe 3-4 flowers on not really a stalk. It’s odd. But these sure are pretty. Happy spring!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OM, fix your first line. My heart stopped when I saw "die" and you talking about Chip. 

I like them, they're all blossoms. Have they been in the ground for long? It might be that they just need a few years on them to put on the green growth.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I bought them as flowers 2 years ago, and they came up last year but not huge, kind of half size on a couple and I figured it was bc it was the first year... I should’ve had a few more AND better growth.... who knows? They prob half rotted in that wet ground this year!!!

Edit to add- and oh my goodness yes! Thanks for catching that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Phew. Hard not to catch with the subject line.

That might be true of some bulbs I have planted. They've been there for years but this Winter I noticed there seemed to be a problem. We've had tons of rain and I had the same thought, they might have rotted.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh shoot- yes you’re so right, mixed with that title that was an even more horrid typo!! 

So, figured I’d just post here cause we are already chatting etc. 
I think the baby poofy (Cochin) is silkie feathered. No really! None of them so far have any hard edges. I’ll post the pics I’ve got that illustrate it, but I’d like a look from someone who has had silkied feathers before- to see if I’m nuts or if hers are just abnormally soft edged !


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not touching this one. After the multiple molts they go through as they're growing they can change a bunch.

Dan might have a better idea.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I know- I was comparing the boys I had to theirs and they are very different in some ways- she has like an ostrich neck compared to them, but it’s cute.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You'd see that extra long neck in Silkies too. I guess they have the same kind of different body types just like us humans.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

That was my thought as well, she may have some back in there a few generations that is popping out, or something? He would know better than I in every sense!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've lost track of what he has had for a while. I started to say he just got the little D's but that was the Cochins. 

So he would have a better idea on the genetics of her.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Oh shoot- yes you’re so right, mixed with that title that was an even more horrid typo!!
> 
> So, figured I’d just post here cause we are already chatting etc.
> I think the baby poofy (Cochin) is silkie feathered. No really! None of them so far have any hard edges. I’ll post the pics I’ve got that illustrate it, but I’d like a look from someone who has had silkied feathers before- to see if I’m nuts or if hers are just abnormally soft edged !


[mention]danathome [/mention] 

What do you think? Is she an exceptionally fluffy chick that hasn’t gotten hard edges, or could there be some silkie in there somewhere that you know of? I’m really really intrigued by this chick now! Lol 
She’s (and so far her comb has not grown any more either so fingers crossed still) a neat little thing- she’s got a different look to her than the boys did (duh different genes lol) and she’s super super soft and fluffy feathered thus far. The poofy boys both got hard edged feathers right away- but all her feathers have stayed fluff, start to tip. 

Sorry I started that earlier and forgot to post!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Cochin girl could only be a silkied bird by a miraculous miracle! To be a silkied type both parents have to be silkied or carry the sikied gene. In this case, neither were or do (well maybe). Silkied is a recessive gene requiring a silkied allele from both parent. The chances of my cochins BOTH having the hidden silkied gene is pretty slight. The feathering does look different. I have several younger siblings. I will be sure to keep an eye on them. If there is a hidden gene it should show up again.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I’ll definitely keep you posted on how she progresses- bc Dan I’ve never (to date) had a chicken with feathers like these! And if she IS silkied, you can bet we will breed her and you will get some of those too.  We will have a regular conveyor belt of chickens running back n forth!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Of the several cochin chicks I have, none have feathers like yours growing in. With the Poofy boys with the hens now the hens probably won't throw another like that, but if your little girl develops into the beauty she appears to be, I'll put Blue with the hens again at some point.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Certainly- if she turns out as pretty as I believe she’s working on, it would be worth another round to see if they’ll throw you another surprise!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*If she is a mutation, she'd be one of a kind. If she is the result of recessive genes, then research says that 25% should be that feathering. I can see feather "shapes" in the picture and silkied doesn't have that, but around her legs it does look silkied. And the feather edges as you mentioned.

A mutation could be passed to her offspring. If it's recessive it would be a hidden trait in the offspring which could show up in the next generation if the offspring were paired to the mother or each other. If dominant, the trait would show in the offspring-about half of them would have the same feathering as the mother.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Very cool! I did notice the girl (of yours) we met was softer feeling than our boys were, but didn’t think much of it! She is unusual looking so far, I love it. Thank you again, Dan- we do truly love them all. It looks like the 4 pullets may have a rooster in there too, but that’s ok too. They seem to be getting along better with the full-size hens than our bantams actually- other than Chip. Chip likes them but they think he’s after them when he’s just curious. Funny little things! The big girls mostly ignore them when they’re out together, even when they follow them around, so that looks promising.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*It seems that I have quite a few "late" developers lately.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

It’s one of the two smallest ones, possibly both, but I really think just the one. They’re all sweet and beautiful, and I think we can make room for everyone to live comfortably and happily ever after.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

First is Heidi- she has the most gorgeous colors and feather patterns! 
Second is the tiny poofy girl in my pouch (she loves it actually!) 
Last is our Oink chicken, also a cuddler... once you get ahold of her anyway.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, the pouch baby is my favorite pic. 

I had two Hamburg sisters. One absolutely had a fit every time you tried to pic her up and it took a lot to settle her. The one I just lost was totally opposite. I could slip my hand under her breast and lift her without her getting all fired up about it.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> First is Heidi- she has the most gorgeous colors and feather patterns!
> Second is the tiny poofy girl in my pouch (she loves it actually!)
> Last is our Oink chicken, also a cuddler... once you get ahold of her anyway.


*Poofy girl looks like a girl still. Cute. How are the serama doing?*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

They’re doing great! They’re so much fun- and soooo attached to one another! You cannot get the bigger fella out without the other ‘alarming’ so they always visit as a trio, or at the least spread between us all! 
They’re growing and so cute! Chappie is just a little mommy to them both. Silly gender confused rooster..... 

And, if anyone wants to see the TinyRoo in action, here ya go. And my feet.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I spent the majority of today farting off with the chickens in the backyard as evidenced by the slew of fresh photos!  

And then there’s the little girl, happily trying to destroy my only ‘good’ flower, 1st pic 
Miss Jackie hunting dried worms in the driveway, 2 
And the babies attempting to mud/dust bathe. It wasn’t working so well.  I don’t have as many pics of them Bc they are so funny about being together and always moving too...


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> OK, the pouch baby is my favorite pic.
> 
> I had two Hamburg sisters. One absolutely had a fit every time you tried to pic her up and it took a lot to settle her. The one I just lost was totally opposite. I could slip my hand under her breast and lift her without her getting all fired up about it.


Yes! I doubt we will ever have a picture of us cuddling with Neigh. She’s a bit of a priss. Moo is easy and comes right up to us and doesn’t give us too hard a time grabbing/catching her- and then she melts. 
Oink- it’s like she has to expend a little bit of initial panic and smack me in the face a few times before she remembers that I’m not trying to hurt her... then she melts too. But if she stays on the ground we can scoot her over onto our laps easy peasy. 

Lastly, my BFF just got a puppy, so now I get to enjoy all the best parts of it and then give it back! Kinda like the auntie that spoils them- that’s me and their pets! Lol 








THAT FACE! Had to share. I’m a sharer. Clearly. Duh. Have we met?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I miss my little D's. I really don't think there is any other breed so human friendly as those little guys. 

It's really funny to watch them doing those first dust baths. A whole lot of flopping around but very little dirt movement. 

That's the face of sweetness just waiting to find all the fun stuff to get into. Puppies are so adorable and destructive at the same time.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

You nailed it- of course, I would have to say that chickens are vessels of destruction also!  We all know this!! 

They really are one of the sweetest most affectionate breeds I’ve spent time around so far. The little girls and Jackie let me pet them when they’re in the nest and kinda poke under them a little. We decided after this cold snap to leave the eggs for a few days and see if that makes anyone want to take them on! I’m just going to let them do their thing anyway. Will see what we get! Little mini- Chips and- um..... a mini-Tiny? Hahaha 

In other news- guess what guess what?!?! 

We rented a skid steer for Fri-Sun! Yippee the real work begins!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The pictures coming from the skid steer work should be fun to see. 

The little D's are not as broody obsessive but they have no issue with building a clutch to hatch.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Cute and sweet pictures. So far my d'Uccles have shown no interest in brooding and mine will have to have their feet trimmed if they go broody; every time they get off the nest eggs come out on their feathered feet. For me it's the serama that are the friendliest. The d pullets are not social at all and quite flighty. Boots, the rooster is just the opposite.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

How funny! Were these Ds all ones you raised or got elsewhere? I know how friendly all your birds are really, so I’m surprised they didn’t take to you better too! 
The little girls are.... dumb blondes. Truly! They react without a single thought to things and do the dumbest stuff... and they’re just a little odd. Dottie still acts half rooster herself- she will mount our hands occasionally and likes to challenge some of the others sometimes too.... silly girl. They don’t run often when we try to pick them up now, but they’re so fast when they don’t want to! But, once we catch them they just settle right in; but catching them easier has taken til now, but they stay put more than half the time now kinda like the poofy boys. 
Edit- horrible run-on sentences. Sorry. I need to do better proofreading! 
Just an UPDATE on Q; he’s settled in and they worked with him a bit and he’s just a big baby. Now he’s shy of them, a little, but not aggressive so he’s happy! I’m thrilled. Just wanted to share that bit.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*My d'Uccle hatched here from shipped eggs. It was a bad time and I didn't handle them at all while they were growing. Many serama are fairly tame even without handling when they were young and tame easily as adults. Given the time, I may try that with the d hens.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Definitely! We raised ours inside by hand the first couple months or so, til they were duly feathered, so they got used to us totally, and of course handled daily ever after as well. At least for a minute. I know with the number of birds you have that isn’t always possible, but they’re good girls. Jackie is a family favorite- she’s a booted/DUccle mix (we think.) 

And hey! Check this out! Little Chappie has just a bit of frizzle coming out around his neck! The first couple we thought maybe just for bent but nope! This is as close to an example pic as I can get; it’s not a lot yet, but maybe a dozen or more all around! You can see a few here I think. They are so random (and black/white) and fluffy they’re kinda hard to get a good picture of but that’s definitely what they are. Weird chicken! Love him.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Definitely! We raised ours inside by hand the first couple months or so, til they were duly feathered, so they got used to us totally, and of course handled daily ever after as well. At least for a minute. I know with the number of birds you have that isn’t always possible, but they’re good girls. Jackie is a family favorite- she’s a booted/DUccle mix (we think.)
> 
> And hey! Check this out! Little Chappie has just a bit of frizzle coming out around his neck! The first couple we thought maybe just for bent but nope! This is as close to an example pic as I can get; it’s not a lot yet, but maybe a dozen or more all around! You can see a few here I think. They are so random (and black/white) and fluffy they’re kinda hard to get a good picture of but that’s definitely what they are. Weird chicken! Love him.


*Genetics! I don't think anyone truly understands genetics in chickens. Both parents to Chappie were smooth so frizzling isn't supposed to happen in the offspring; ya right!*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

So funny! I love that the chickens you gave us have been such fun little bundles of surprises! Hahaha 
And maybe no roos, still nobody crowing and I think for sure they would’ve been- false comb growth alarm. Ha- it DID start growing all of a sudden, for a few days but it stopped again too so just a female comb and she decided she didn’t want to be in charge after all either! Silly things. 
As for the tiny Serama, also perhaps still a pullet as the comb also has not progressed from its initial HELLO. See? You knew best after all.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Also, Chappie LOVES his boy- you paired those two well. Some mornings he will crow. Which is fine, it’s a little nothing of a thing still, but I try to see what he’s up to and he is not having it. And then, if he’s up and out, little one has to come too or she gets louder than his crowing is. And that leaves the poofy girl, still dubbed Third Wheel.  She doesn’t want to be alone of course. So I have to take all of them (with a crowing Chappie) in to Tristan and wake him up, and then he stops crowing! It’s pretty funny. But, I thought you’d enjoy hearing how much they love one another!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Also, Chappie LOVES his boy- you paired those two well. Some mornings he will crow. Which is fine, it’s a little nothing of a thing still, but I try to see what he’s up to and he is not having it. And then, if he’s up and out, little one has to come too or she gets louder than his crowing is. And that leaves the poofy girl, still dubbed Third Wheel.  She doesn’t want to be alone of course. So I have to take all of them (with a crowing Chappie) in to Tristan and wake him up, and then he stops crowing! It’s pretty funny. But, I thought you’d enjoy hearing how much they love one another!


*The serama ARE a pair for sure. The third chick (cochin?) is a pullet. I love the unique comb on the serama cockerel; quite different than the norm.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

It is! His waddle matches; you can kind of see in the second picture (as well as a few more wonky feathers lol) it has grown with a wrinkle in it too, so it’s a bit folded. It’s adorable Dan! Everyone is exactly what they are supposed to be, and then some!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> It is! His waddle matches; you can kind of see in the second picture (as well as a few more wonky feathers lol) it has grown with a wrinkle in it too, so it’s a bit folded. It’s adorable Dan! Everyone is exactly what they are supposed to be, and then some!


*I'm glad you like them. There won't be any d chicks this weekend. Perhaps next week's will do better. If they do hatch, it's likely they will be crosses. The d pullets were with the phoenix free ranging before I got Boots the d rooster. It's been a month today since the pullets were with the phoenix roosters so all eggs from now on should be pure d. Should next week's eggs hatch it should be easy to see if they're crosses as d'Uccle and phoenix could not be more dissimilar.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Fun! I love baby Ds. They’re so stinkin cute!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Uh oh- I’m going to go ahead and post this, bc it can happen to anyone and I’m a little.... not nervous, bc not my fault at all. 

But uncomfortable anyway. 

The big rooster apparently went after their 2 year old last night. I don’t know details, they sent a text and said he had attacked him and they were on way to the hospital?? I do not have any more info yet, she just was letting me know that was their last straw and I said that’s fine, he’s yours and that’s just how it is sometimes. Anyway... that sucks- and they still have my big dog crate they were supposed to drop off today. I’m half afraid they’ll bring him back.... what to do? Nothing really. Out of my hands, especially without more info.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We all had hope that he would continue to be on good behavior. If they do bring him back, call the vet. Ask them if they will put him down for you.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Well, he’s not here. So he’s probably gone. Which is fine I guess. Even if he’s not quite to blame here IMHO. Not saying he could be kept by them anymore either, but nor was this a situation he should’ve been put in. Mostly I just really really wish she’d follow up bc I still haven’t heard a thing and I don’t know how good or bad that is for her son and regardless he’s the priority here. No matter what I think. And it was a holiday yesterday, So I haven’t pushed. I’ll let you know if I hear anything else. It’s sat hard on me this whole time though for so many reasons.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did they know he was aggressive to you all? If they did and still took him then it's not your responsibility. Some precautions should have been taken on their part until they knew for certain how he was going to behave. Just like we would with a dog that is unfamiliar.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Well, he’s not here. So he’s probably gone. Which is fine I guess. Even if he’s not quite to blame here IMHO. Not saying he could be kept by them anymore either, but nor was this a situation he should’ve been put in. Mostly I just really really wish she’d follow up bc I still haven’t heard a thing and I don’t know how good or bad that is for her son and regardless he’s the priority here. No matter what I think. And it was a holiday yesterday, So I haven’t pushed. I’ll let you know if I hear anything else. It’s sat hard on me this whole time though for so many reasons.


I am so sorry it went poorly, please keep us posted.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes! And he had come after them already too. So it wasn’t kk a first and a huge surprise. Or shouldn’t have been. 

And yes, hubbs did warn her that he IS protective and will not tolerate certain things period, and otherwise space is needed to keep him settled. No clue what happened or how, and idk if I’d get 100% truth or what now.

PLUS, they had him for at least 10 days before the incident, he was very much theirs and in their possession. I had never said I wanted him back either. I can’t help but feel bad now, but if they didn’t put him down now, then we most likely would have by now too, bc it just wasn’t sustainable. I tried to give him a chance. That’s all I can do, and she had also said they had just lost their other rooster to the neighbors dog so they wanted something protective. Idk. They’re transplants to the area too, from an urban area, and while I won’t make a total leap here, I think it’s fair to say this is their first experience too.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Yes! And he had come after them already too. So it wasn’t kk a first and a huge surprise. Or shouldn’t have been.
> 
> And yes, hubbs did warn her that he IS protective and will not tolerate certain things period, and otherwise space is needed to keep him settled. No clue what happened or how, and idk if I’d get 100% truth or what now.
> 
> PLUS, they had him for at least 10 days before the incident, he was very much theirs and in their possession. I had never said I wanted him back either. I can’t help but feel bad now, but if they didn’t put him down now, then we most likely would have by now too, bc it just wasn’t sustainable. I tried to give him a chance. That’s all I can do, and she had also said they had just lost their other rooster to the neighbors dog so they wanted something protective. Idk. They’re transplants to the area too, from an urban area, and while I won’t make a total leap here, I think it’s fair to say this is their first experience too.


Sounds like you did the best you could. Some folks don't understand or don't have the experience regarding the old country rule, you can't keep a human aggressive rooster. Our rule here has always been to take a wait and see approach with juveniles who might try to flog once or twice, but if it continues or gets more severe, the bird cannot stay. Too much liability.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Indeed, and a definite fair assessment. My mistake for not knowing her idea of free range was not my idea of free range.... 

Our actual backup option if someone hadn’t taken him (it is so unfortunate the child got involved at all here) we were going to release him to be a free free range bird for as long as he was able to be. A friend releases birds like him on their back acreage with an old barn- to sate the predators and keep them from coming in closer to their laying hens etc. so he would’ve been part of the circle of life that way anyway. Is what is. But a shame in the end for how it happened.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Uh oh- I’m going to go ahead and post this, bc it can happen to anyone and I’m a little.... not nervous, bc not my fault at all.
> 
> But uncomfortable anyway.
> 
> The big rooster apparently went after their 2 year old last night. I don’t know details, they sent a text and said he had attacked him and they were on way to the hospital?? I do not have any more info yet, she just was letting me know that was their last straw and I said that’s fine, he’s yours and that’s just how it is sometimes. Anyway... that sucks- and they still have my big dog crate they were supposed to drop off today. I’m half afraid they’ll bring him back.... what to do? Nothing really. Out of my hands, especially without more info.


*You have my sympathy. It's always difficult when a person tries to do a good thing and it backfires. It sure would be nice if people would actually listen to what's being told to them; so many experiences like yours wouldn't happen-poor tyke.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Third Wheel (or Karma) is still nothing but fluff! Her wing feathers have more structure than any other spot and even those don’t have a real edge on them. I think she’s officially silkied for sure.  sooooo soft......










And the other ladies! They’re all doing great also, we can’t get over the beautiful feathers!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was so closely watching how squashed Karma was I didn't notice the feathers. They really do deflate when it comes to a good dust bath.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Overmountain-She's a pretty bird. I do hope some of my cochin are feathered the same.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

She really is- Kimmi said she picked her out for us, so tell her we said thanks!! Tristan is enamored with them all. Ok fine we all are!


----------

